# Country Rock Church



## mvdm (Apr 22, 2008)

Some "churches" in North America have moved beyond the bounds of satire. 

New church holds service in bar to reach new people


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 22, 2008)

Can one even call this a church?


----------



## Sonoftheday (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey if my church had a get together at a bar on a Saturday night in the name of Christian fellowship and good fun Id be down. But profaning the Sabbath and the gathering of the saints in such a way is disgusting.

I got a kick outta this quote.


> The Rev. Chris Heckaman says people really seemed to enjoy themselves...



Ya think? Of course people enjoyed themselves. You're in a bar dummy that's why people go to bars for, to enjoy themselves.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 22, 2008)

because so many of the mentally incapacitated drunkards are ready to make cognitive, truthful professions of Christ.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 22, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> Hey if my church had a get together at a bar on a Saturday night in the name of Christian fellowship and good fun Id be down. But profaning the Sabbath and the gathering of the saints in such a way is disgusting.
> 
> I got a kick outta this quote.
> 
> ...



hmmm bar for fellowship on saturday... I dunno. definately grab a six pack and head to someones home though..

anyway, cheers!


----------

